# Flo and Nell continued...



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Some more pics of my girlies,


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

They look so cute together lol. Such a size deferents! Be sure to take lots of side by side pictures, she's going to grow fast!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

lovely, lovely,lovely x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Awww bless they are too cute together! I love the fact Nell's fur is growing over her eyes almost!!

Nell looks like she is growing fast!! How much does Flo weight and what height is she to her shoulder and what is Nell's weight and height? 

xx


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

I actually don't know the measurements and weights. But the last time Nell went to the vet she weighed 3.27kg. She has to be weighed again because she need another set of wormers and they need to no the dosage so we'll see how much she is grown. The last time flo was weighed she was near enough 2 stone!

She is alot smaller then flo still. I think she always will be tho.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Love them! So adorable! I should start posting more pictures.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jesarie said:


> Love them! So adorable! I should start posting more pictures.


yes you should lol


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

A little photo update...


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww, all your pictures are beautiful


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Bethany, love the one of their noses and the one with them both lying on their sides x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So adorable


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What lovely dogs, they look like they are great company for one another. Nice contrast of colours.

Would you recommend having two?


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Bethany your photos are brilliant!! Nell and Flo....so cute together


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They are both so lovely!!


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes. I think two together are brilliant. Nell is much less work then flo was coz they keep each other entertained. And it's brill watching them together


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Those of you with two (or more!) Cockapoos are NOT a good influence on me  I shall resist temptation though.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kelly, you are better than me, I can't wait...lol...we will wait untill lady is a little older, but the hunt is always on for number 2


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Kelly, you are better than me, I can't wait...lol...we will wait untill lady is a little older, but the hunt is always on for number 2


 Well....I may "occasionally" browse the pet section on kijiji.ca...or the humane society website....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Kel said:


> Well....I may "occasionally" browse the pet section on kijiji.ca...or the humane society website....


LOL! yup those are my go to's too.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

you cant help yourselves .... go on, go on, go on x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> you cant help yourselves .... go on, go on, go on x


I'm keeping quiet...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

embee said:


> I'm keeping quiet...


  
Don't know how long I can last.


----------

